# Orlando Repticon is this weekend May 14 & 15



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

We will be vending and giving a presentation again this weekend. We have also updated our website to include all the feeders and supplies we have, including the most common Repashy products for dart frogs. Hope to see some of you there, as usual. Thank you to all of you who visited us at the Tampa show last month. Always great to see you guys.


----------

